# do you have matching name brand appliances



## chicklet (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm out shopping for new appliances (after 27 years) and the best price i got were for different namebrands ie. hotpoint stove, maytag fridge & g.e. microwave.  My husband said that they should all be the same name.....So my question is to you do your appliances all match?


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 6, 2008)

All of my appliances match as far as brand go, but most of them came with the house.  The fridge did not, I already owned it, and it just happened to be the same brand.

The upside of matching appliances would come when you need repair (unless you use an independent repair person who works on many brands).  When I needed a microwave repair, I had the same guy look at my ice and water through the door.  He fixed both, and as a side thing, he didn't charge repeated visits, although it took him multiple visits due to parts, etc.  When a girlfriend needed her fridge repaired recently (a developer repair messed up her door handles), I suggested that she order filters to be replaced at the same time.  Why not?

Next time I get a fridge, however, I will probably get an LG, even though my other appliances are GE Profile.  Why?  Because I find that LG's fridge design is much more suited to my needs and lifestyle.

So I've told you both sides of the coin.  Don't shop just by price, but shop by features as well.  Make sure you get the features and styling (usability) you want, because good appliances are things you will live with for many years.  

That's my opinion, for what it is worth.

Fern


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 6, 2008)

Nope. Because I think no one maker makes quality everything. We have a Viking range, Amana fridge, Kitchenaid dishwasher, (matching, new) Frigidaire washer/dryer. It wasn't out of design. Like you, it just worked out that way as they were all purchased at different times. Some were in the house when we bought it.

Even if we were going to get rid of every appliance, I wouldn't get all the same brand. Most come in enough variety of finishes that you can get a similar/matching look while going with those that have better quality or reliability ratings. IMHO

Jim Ricks


----------



## swift (Sep 6, 2008)

No mine are not the same. However, their design and color all flow well together. They are all black with stainless steel trimmings.  This, price and features were all the determining factors when I purchased them.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Sep 6, 2008)

I don't match other than color. GE Monogram built in frig, GE Profile range/micro(would love a Viking range!), Fisher-Paykel dishdrawers.

Whirlpool washer/Maytag dryer(the Maytag washer died and I didn't feel the need to buy a new dryer).


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 6, 2008)

chicklet said:


> I'm out shopping for new appliances (after 27 years) and the best price i got were for different namebrands ie. hotpoint stove, maytag fridge & g.e. microwave.  My husband said that they should all be the same name.....So my question is to you do your appliances all match?


Funny you should ask    Hated my black appliances when we bought this house 6 yrs ago--wanted stainless steel.  First our refrigerator blew an ice line and flooded kitchen so we had to buy a new one; then the dishwasher was on GE recall list and we got $250 toward new one (got SS one) and then Uncle Sam sent us money so we re-energized the nation  and replaced microwave and oven with SS ones -- all GE Profile.  I am a very happy camper now ><


----------



## borntotravel (Sep 6, 2008)

I do not match the brand name - but the color has to be the same.  I try to get the most reliable (as recommended by consumer reports) with the features I want in my price range.  I used to purchase only Kenmore appliances, but now I have found they are one of the worst brands as far as reliability.


----------



## IreneLF (Sep 6, 2008)

Nope but they all look similar and match nicely. More important to me  to have features  I want, a good price and reliability -- and no one mfr does all well IMO.


----------



## ricoba (Sep 6, 2008)

We used to have all Frigidaire - until the microwave and the dishwasher both died.  We had a black/stainless look. But the new(second hand) dishwasher is now bisque...but it works better than the old one, so we are happy!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 6, 2008)

*Mix & Match -- Appliance Brands Are Mox Nix.*

Roper washer (Whirlpool clone). 

Sears dryer, also dishwasher & electric range & microwave. 

Frigidaire (Electrolux) refrigerator-freezer. 

In-Sink-Erator disposer. 

Hamilton Beach toaster-oven. 

Black & Decker can opener, also & pop-up toaster. 

Mr. Coffee coffee maker. 

Kitchen Aid compactor, also coffee grinder. 

Westinghouse deep freeze. 

Panasonic pencil sharpener. 

We have a (slight) preference around here for Sears & Whrlpool appliances, but not a strong enough preference to translate into actual brand loyalty.  

So it goes -- not that there's anything wrong with that. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Texasbelle (Sep 6, 2008)

No.  Not all appliances were bought at the same time.  For a long time we had a J C Penney avocado green dryer, because dryers last forever!  All it ever needed was a belt until it died.  New one is GE.  The washer is Maytag, a great brand, but it "walks" so the next one will not be Maytag.  [Both are white.]  Refrigerator is Amana, as large as will fit the available space, and is off-white.  Next one will have the double door top and freezer on the bottom.  Double ovens are GE, black glass.  Stove top is 5 burner Jennaire, black glass.  Dishwasher is GE off-white.  Microwave is Tappan, off-white.  The small appliances are whatever was recommended by Consumer Reports or was on sale.  Friends who just had a kitchen re-do have all stainless steel appliances.  We still have a stainless steel sink and now it is "in."  I would check Consumer Reports before buying any large items.  We never get the extended warranties and this has worked out okay.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 6, 2008)

*Maytags Are Now Whirlpools.  So It Goes.*




Texasbelle said:


> The washer is Maytag, a great brand, but it "walks" so the next one will not be Maytag.


Maytag got bought out by Whirlpool. 

Whirlpool still makes & sells Maytag washers, but now they're simply Whirlpool washers carrying the Maytag brand on their control panels -- not that there's anything wrong with Whirlpool washers. 

So if you get a new Maytag washer, fret not.  Under the sheet metal, it's a non-walking Whirlpool. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## shagnut (Sep 6, 2008)

None of my match except the color. Some of my customers were very much obsessed with getting the same brand, others like me buy what they want. Please don't buy a HotPoint stove, they are the low end of Ge and Ge is going out of the appliance business.  (JMHO) shaggy


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Yes, I have all the same; the opportunity presented itself first time in 25 years*

We just completed a much awaited home remodel with the kithen being the main thing, with everything else falling in line behind.  The main purchase was the wall ovens.  We wanted wall ovens with a combination oven and microwave and we wanted both ovens to have convection capabilities.  Only two makers with this feature were Kitchenaid and Whirlpool.  We purchased five appliances and all the appliances had the features we wanted in each.  We never had matching appliances before.  We had considered mixing a couple brands, but there was a special sale and rebates and we are very excited about our purchases and all our new stuff!  But like others have said; features, price and reliability are the big things to consider.


----------



## laura1957 (Sep 7, 2008)

When my washer went up 2 years ago, and my dryer was 20 years old - I replaced them with a matching Maytag Neptune set.  When we replaced my stove 2 years ago, we just purchased the stove I liked the look and features of the best - which happened to be a Kenmore.  My side by side refrig/freezer is an Amana, and my large freezer is a Gibson.  ALL white.  When something needs to be replaced I will just buy whatever brand suits me at the time.


----------



## lvhmbh (Sep 7, 2008)

Most of  my kitchen stuff is Miele - double ovens, steam oven, stove w/grill, built in coffee machine, cup warmer and food warmer and dishwasher.  Love them all - fridge is Sub Zero.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 7, 2008)

They match as in they are all stainless, but not the same brand names. I have a Samsung French door refrigerator, with two additional compartments on the bottom. All four sections have their own compressors; the lower two drawers can be converted to refrigerator or freezer, as the need arises. The water and ice in the door is digital and an led light (a recent purchase)! I also have a GE profile convection, conventional, microwave ( all in one), another recent purchase. I have a GE Café duel fuel convection oven, that we purchased right after the refrigerator. I was holding out for a Viking, but all of our appliances seemed to break down at once, so I needed to find a more economical choice. My dishwasher is a Kenmore and needs an upgrade.  My trash compactor is GE, and also needs an upgrade. I have a front load washer and dryer which are LG Tromm, both new too. All of my previous appliances were twenty years old and well just as they say ....when it rains, it pours.


----------



## rhonda (Sep 8, 2008)

How many of you had to walk through your home/garage/laundry area to answer this question?    Quite some impressive lists of [item, brand of item].

My answer:  No matching brands -- but as other said, I like to match color and general style in the kitchens.  My laundry areas, largely unseen by visitors, have no requirements to match on any attribute.


----------



## laura1957 (Sep 8, 2008)

rhonda said:


> How many of you had to walk through your home/garage/laundry area to answer this question?    Quite some impressive lists of [item, brand of item].
> 
> My answer:  No matching brands -- but as other said, I like to match color and general style in the kitchens.  My laundry areas, largely unseen by visitors, have no requirements to match on any attribute.



When my oldest sister came to visit us about 2 years ago, she walked into my back porch, seen my washer and dryer (the Maytag neptune matching set I had just bought a couple months before) and was admiring them - she had wanted the same set, and was upset because she couldnt buy them.  She only needed the dryer, so she had to buy a match for her washer.  ??? 

 The funny thing about this is - NOBODY but her and her husband ever, EVER have seen her washer and dryer in the 30+ years they have lived in their house.  They are downstairs in her unfinished basement, so what difference could it possibly make.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Mine are all stainless steel in color but do not match in brand name.  We have a Bose Dishwisher, Amanda Refrigerator and a Thermador stove.  We bought all for 3 different reasons.  I'd go with features you like over the brand.


----------



## Whirl (Sep 8, 2008)

I think it is up to you,obviously, but if you are really design sensitive and want the handles and exteriors to match (,and some designers even try to then make the cabinet hardware similar in style as well) then yes. 

Finish, I think should ( or buy appliances that can be blended in by taking a wood cabinet panel to match your other cabinetry) match.

When pricing, consider that some manufacturers give discounts or free shipping when buying 2 appliances or more, so that could be a factor to make sure you have the "best" pricing possible. 

Our recent purchases are stainles,s but Ge micro and fridge and Kitchenaid DW and icemaker.


----------



## chicklet (Sep 8, 2008)

For those who have bought stainless steel appliances have you been happy with them.  We bought a 4 yr. old kitchenaid side-by-side fridge replacing a 27 yr. still working ge fridge.....it got damaged (water stains that loooked like a ripple effect across the bottom half of fridge door)  just wondering whether to match the stove & microwave stainless steel or replace all and go back to white.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 8, 2008)

Chicklet,

I'm curious if any of the suggestions re your previous Tug post about the water stains were helpful to remove and/or lessen the stains?

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78821


Richard


----------



## chicklet (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes, i tried the oil but it only removed any fingerprints not the ripple-look on the fridge.  My husband might try and buff it (he says it works on cars)  i haven't got much to lose since it looks pretty awful anyways.  It would cost $600 to replace the whole door....i wish i could just replace the panel.  Thanks for all the comments and suggestions.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 31, 2008)

*Goodbye Whirlpool Range, Hello G. E. Range.*

The Chief Of Staff got tired of her black front Whirlpool electric range with built in eye-level enclosure for free-standing microwave, so that's out of here -- advertised on Craig's List & picked up this evening.  Good riddance. 

In its place is a G.E. formerly smooth top white front electric range.  Maybe with some appropriate cleaner & lots of elbow grease, the range top will be smooth once again, I don't know.  As it is now, it cooks just fine but the formerly smooth top is semi-rough. 

So now we have a white range, a newly installed GoldStar stainless steel over-range wall-mounted microwave, a black dishwasher, & a black refrigerator.  

Somehow I suspect the white G.E. range will not be here long -- that The Chief Of Staff will decide what she really needs is a black smooth top electric range. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Icc5 (Nov 1, 2008)

*House Remodel*

My wife went with all Kitchen-Aid except the microwave because she said she researched them, talked to other people and felt in each area they were the best for her use.  She wanted a double oven which replaced the existing one.  The microwave is an under cabinet that she liked.
Now, in the house we are moving from and selling we only replace the dishwasher and the kitchen does not match by brand.  We have always been more into use then brand.
Bart


----------



## pranas (Nov 1, 2008)

Fern Modena said:


> All of my appliances match as far as brand go, but most of them came with the house.  The fridge did not, I already owned it, and it just happened to be the same brand.
> 
> The upside of matching appliances would come when you need repair (unless you use an independent repair person who works on many brands).  When I needed a microwave repair, I had the same guy look at my ice and water through the door.  He fixed both, and as a side thing, he didn't charge repeated visits, although it took him multiple visits due to parts, etc.  When a girlfriend needed her fridge repaired recently (a developer repair messed up her door handles), I suggested that she order filters to be replaced at the same time.  Why not?
> 
> ...


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 1, 2008)

*Never Heard Of'M Till A Year Or So Ago.*




pranas said:


> Fern, what do you mean by LG.


LG is a new -- i.e., new to me, anyway -- brand name in major appliances & other consumer products. 

Who knew ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 2, 2008)

chicklet said:


> I'm out shopping for new appliances (after 27 years) and the best price i got were for different namebrands ie. hotpoint stove, maytag fridge & g.e. microwave.  My husband said that they should all be the same name.....So my question is to you do your appliances all match?



Ours matched only when we built the house. As they've worn out, we've replaced them with appliance we want based on our belief that they will last longer and price. I currently have a GE stove, Whirlpool refrigerator, Kitchenaid dishwasher and LG washer and Dryer. The dishwasher would have been LG as well but the way they're built, the one we wanted wouldn't fit in our cabinets. 

When it comes time to replace the refrigerator I'm not sure what brand we'll go with. I'm not found of Whirlpool quality as the compressor went out of this one just short of 5 years. Fortunately that part was still under warrenty. I believe we'll be looking closer at the Electrolux models for stoves when the time finally arrives but, I'm in no big hurry to get rid of the one we presently have. I can see relacing carpet, putting on a new roof, replacing a retaining wall and replacing our privacy fence all in the next 5 or 6 years. They're not in bad shape but I like to stay ahead of my maintenance on the house.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Nov 2, 2008)

Our refrigerator just died last Monday.  Have had a GE Profile for 16 years.  We shopped around, and found the LG (Living Good) to be the best.  We had a side by side, and I could not wait for it to go.  Now I bought one with a freezer (2 door) on the bottom, with french doors ont he top.  It is Stainless Steel, and looks beautiful.  I love it.  I have had a Kenmoore stove for 8 years also in SS.  So now we are replacing the dishwasher.  Was told by several retailers to go with Bosch.  So that's what we are going to order (after my billing cycle ends with the refrig on it !).  Can't wait.


----------



## Jbart74 (Nov 2, 2008)

*I'm a fan of Frigidaire Professional Series*

All of our appliances were purchased when we bought our house three years ago.  Frigidaire Pro Series Stainless -- side by side Fridge/Freezer, Ceramic top range/double oven, Dishwasher, Microwave, and even Frontloading Washer/Dryer in the basement. (they are white, as finish is not an issue in the basement)

So far.... Fingers crossed... we've been extremely happy with all of them.  We did lose the Motherboard of the dryer due to a lightning strike which set us back about $300 but we've now set up surge protection for all of the appliances so that wont happen again.  The things you learn as a new homeowner....

IMHO, Frigidaire Pro Series is a great buy and well worth the money.

John B


----------



## SDKath (Nov 2, 2008)

We have GE Monogram (the higher end GE series) in Stainless and have had nothing but problems.  We have had our fridge serviced 11 times (absolutely no exagguration) before they finally replaced it and called it a lemon.  We are on fridge 2 and it has been serviced already 4 times....

Our stove was serviced 3 times so far.  Our oven 2x.  And they are less than 2 years old!  The only thing working ok is the microwave.

We got the extended warranty on everything because we just KNEW these appliances are going to be really, really troublesome.

If we had to do it all over again, I would run FAR AWAY from GE!

Katherine


----------



## lynne (Nov 3, 2008)

We remodeled our kitchen last August.  We purchased a 36" DCS (Fisher/Paykel) Gas Stove, Exhaust Hood, Backsplash and Dishdrawers (all Stainless steel)  and a Black textured Kenmore Elite French Door Refrigerator.  Since our smaller appliances are black (coffee maker, espresso maker, toaster oven, kitchenaid stand mixer) it made sense to get the refrigerator in black as we did not want to deal with stainless steel and fingerprints.


----------



## grest (Nov 4, 2008)

No matching here either.
Connie


----------

